# Aquqterra 3d Displays?



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

I've been trying to get my hands on an AquaTerra Amazon Tree 3D background for a 55 gallon tank.

I attempted to order one from AquaScapeOnline but they cancelled my order and pretty much left me on my own. I've been searching all over the net and have made numerous calls trying to track one down. I even called AquaTerra Direct but it sounded like a home phone number and I must have spoke to the owners wife?

If anyone could help me out I'd be very thankful. I'm trying to get my new office tank setup soon.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Not Just Fish Los Angeles, California 310-674-3474 [email protected] www.notjustfish.com


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

sadboy said:


> Not Just Fish Los Angeles, California 310-674-3474 [email protected] www.notjustfish.com


Same number as AquaTerra... same company.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

do live in LA? Go to the location....



> *INVENTORY UPDATE May 15, 2011 - we are out of stock on all of the following - Amazona, Tanganyika Rock, Malawi Rock, Sierra Rock and the 22" high Mesa Rockwall slimline.
> 
> We have the Amazon Tree only in 32x16", the rainforest only in 32x16, Canyon Rock only in 24x16 and 32x16, and the Mesa Rockwall slimline only in 18" height. All other sizes are sold out.
> 
> We are expecting inventory available for sale at the end of June 2011. If you would like to pre-order, we are offering 10% off on all orders placed before June 30, 2011.*


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

sadboy said:


> do live in LA? Go to the location....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man...that's going to delay my tank...







thanks for the info


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what dont you just make one yourself?


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

sadboy said:


> what dont you just make one yourself?


I really don't have any time for a big project like that. Plus there is no promising I'll like the result of what I come up with.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

So I managed to get in touch with Kevin at Aqua Terra.... I put in my pre-order... can't wait to get the background... I have an empty tank sitting in my office waiting for this now.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

Update:

Received my background on Friday at the office...

I must say I'm very happy with how it looks and how easy it was to install. Had to do a little trimming to get my bio wheel canopy setup to fit propery but the end result I would say was worth it.



















Thank you to Kevin over at Aqua Terra / Not Just Fish. It was worth the wait.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

looks nice. I thought about getting one of these but had the same problem you had trying to get one. Since then I gave up on it lol. I'l thinking about making my own now. Yours looks really nice. What fish are you putting in with it


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

MFNRyan said:


> looks nice. I thought about getting one of these but had the same problem you had trying to get one. Since then I gave up on it lol. I'l thinking about making my own now. Yours looks really nice. What fish are you putting in with it


Thanks... yeah it was a long wait but it seemed worth it. Since the tank is in my company office I just waited for the background. The good news is all the backgrounds are back in stock so if you are on the market still for one, now would be the time to pick one up. I threw some black tetras in along with a few neon tetras to get the tank cycling... once everything gets going I'll be testing to make sure my tank perams are good and get a rhom.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds awesome I'll look into it man I think One would still look nice.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

How much swimming space does that allow on a tank with a 12" depth? It looks like it really cuts down the available tank space.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The tree one is the worse joe cause it sticks out a lot in the middle, but all their rock looking ones don't take much tank space away. I don' think I would put any on a narrow tank like the 55, 29,20, an all those guys just cause you don't have much room to spare. The rock ones take around an 1" I think AS use to carry these, still have them on their site with the specs of the backgrounds but I'm not sure

The tree one is the worse joe cause it sticks out a lot in the middle, but all their rock looking ones don't take much tank space away. I don' think I would put any on a narrow tank like the 55, 29,20, an all those guys just cause you don't have much room to spare. The rock ones take around an 1" I think AS use to carry these, still have them on their site with the specs of the backgrounds but I'm not sure


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> The tree one is the worse joe cause it sticks out a lot in the middle, but all their rock looking ones don't take much tank space away. I don' think I would put any on a narrow tank like the 55, 29,20, an all those guys just cause you don't have much room to spare. The rock ones take around an 1" I think AS use to carry these, still have them on their site with the specs of the backgrounds but I'm not sure
> 
> The tree one is the worse joe cause it sticks out a lot in the middle, but all their rock looking ones don't take much tank space away. I don' think I would put any on a narrow tank like the 55, 29,20, an all those guys just cause you don't have much room to spare. The rock ones take around an 1" I think AS use to carry these, still have them on their site with the specs of the backgrounds but I'm not sure


You can save a bit of money ordering direct and buying from the source. http://www.notjustfish.com/ AS explained to me they don't typically keep any aqua terra backgrounds in stock and they order them from the source.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll look into what they charge on that site next time I get some free time. The roots sticking out 12" means it would cover the entire bottom of a 55g or smaller with the 12" wide tank lol I think that would hog a lot of tank space. lol I'm liking the brown rock wall one and the tree.


----------

